# My first planted tank!



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

I tried to pick some plants that would be easy for a first time planted tank with only basic lighting... hopefully I'll do okay with these! I'd like to move this guy into a bigger tank once I move, but for now he's in a 2.5g with an anubias, wisteria, and what I believe is a java fern...










How'd I do?


----------



## violettec (Jan 3, 2015)

Very nice. I find that my java ferns grow like crazy even though my tank would be considered "low-light". Your little guy looks happy.


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks! I hope I do well growing them...

He really loves swimming under the leaves of the anubias and through the wisteria  So I'm pleased with it!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Is that the National Geographic tank? Lol. Beautiful boy and nice setup.


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

That looks great! I want to try and dabble in planted tanks sometime soon!


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks!!

It is the National Geographic tank  Petsmart has them on sale right now, and I got it for $18. I've been in a couple other Petsmarts since, and now I think it was mis-priced - all the other stores have the 2.5 on sale for $30 and the 1 gallon for $18. Oh well, it rang up that way at the register, and good for me!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

yeah I got that tank for $30, You're lucky you got it for cheap! (The filter in my opinion sucks)


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of the filter, and especially of the way it covers half of the tank at the top, which makes cleaning the back half of the tank much more difficult. I plan to move my guy into a bigger tank at some point, though, and it fits nicely next to my desk, so it's fine for now


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice. The only thing I would suggest is some sort of bunch plant like Narrow Leaf Anacharis that can be weighted and sort of "flow" over the surface to provide your boy with shade. My Plakat loves "resting" and weaving in and out of the Soft Hornwort and SLA.

Your boy is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Athra (Mar 29, 2015)

I saw him in Petco and I HAD to have him. The tank and the plants and everything were a spontaneous purchase just to make a place for him 

I actually did purchase a plant for the surface... I didn't like it free-floating, but anchored it to the side so it's up at the top. Of course he was checking it out and in the way for the picture, but:










I'm not TOTALLY happy with it (would like a piece of driftwood instead of the cave, and a different sort of floater, I think) but he certainly loves poking around everything in there!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

i just decided to get rid of the filter period. I bought two of LED lights that are attachable from IKea instead and they are amazing


----------

